
Women go into science careers more often in countries without gender equality - YeGoblynQueenne
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/02/globally-women-tend-to-avoid-science-careers-even-when-theyre-good-at-it/
======
shaki-dora
There's some pretty damning evidence mentioned in the article that's unrelated
to the headline:

> As a result, even in situations where girls outperformed boys in science,
> they typically outperformed them in reading by an even larger margin.

and:

> [..] boys' self-sufficiency ratings were higher than their test performance
> in about half of the countries; for girls, this was only true in seven
> percent of the countries, which suggests that boys' confidence isn't
> entirely justified

These findings would suggest that it's in the interest of science to encourage
girls to take up careers in the field. There's an enormous amount of talent
that's currently wasted, with resources going to less-qualified yet over-
confident boys.

~~~
wasp1024
What kind of reasoning is this? Academic tests are outdated in many ways
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uINT8kdFQUM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uINT8kdFQUM))
and so are the tests. Lets approach this from a gender neutral stand point,
just cause a person outperforms someone in an exam or test is not indicative
that person will outperform the same person in a real world job? Lets work on
a system that promises benefits to user regardless of gender, hears out the
opinions regardless of gender... that more of productive convo, than just
coming out saying things like "There's an enormous amount of talent that's
currently wasted, with resources going to less-qualified yet over-confident
boys"

